# Starting Fermentation



## maddyn99 (Apr 5, 2011)

I started a batch of SP on Friday the 1st. The SP was down to 1.06 yesterday night. Currently the batch is in a primary fermenter with the lid just loosely covering it. Temp remains around 70 to 75. Should I keep the lid on tight with the airlock at this point and just mix in air daily or keep it loose? I have been mixing it every day or so to keep it oxygenated but it seems to be slow going.


----------



## CCtex (Apr 5, 2011)

maddyn99 said:


> The SP was down to 1.06 yesterday night.



Wouldn't that be yesternight?

What part of Houston you in?
CC


----------



## maddyn99 (Apr 5, 2011)

CCtex said:


> Wouldn't that be yesternight?
> 
> What part of Houston you in?
> CC



Hah yeah you got me. West Houston. Barker Cypress/I 10 area. Do you know any good winemaking suppliers out my way. Only place I have found in town is Defalcos. They have a great selection, but having to go anywhere near the Dome is hassle.


----------



## CCtex (Apr 5, 2011)

Sugar Land here. Don't know any place in your area. I work in West U so DeFalcos is handy for me.


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Apr 6, 2011)

Depending on your lemon and your yeast, it can go slow. One of the benefits of kit wine making is that everything is controlled and constant. With Skeeter Pee, people have different yeasts, juice, water, starting yeast colony sizes, etc. As long as you see activity, I'd say let her go. If you're not in a major hurry, the stir once a day should be fine. I live in Minnesota, so I still have some snow in my front yard. You're in a bit warmer area, so you might be in more of a hurry to get this stuff finished than I am. Cheers.


----------



## maddyn99 (Apr 7, 2011)

SG is still 1.064 so I moved it out to the garage where its warmer. I hope that does the trick.


----------



## docanddeb (Apr 7, 2011)

Heck, the garage floor has the frost trying to come out from under it... not someplace we want to make wine in Wisconsin... yet!!

LOL

Debbie


----------



## maddyn99 (Apr 9, 2011)

Still no movement off of the SG and the wine is at least 78/80 degrees for two days now. I was at walmart today and picked up a small fish air pump and a air stone. I soaked the stone and hose in sanitizer for an hour. Its my last ditch effort to save this batch.

Can I add more yeast or slurry? or if more oxygen doesn't work do i Just start over?


----------



## Wade E (Apr 9, 2011)

Another slurry would be optimal. Adding a fresh yeast tothis will stun it into oblivion!


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Apr 9, 2011)

Yeast is cheap.... if you have some Premier Cuvee or EC-1118, you could try making up a starter and putting it in.


----------



## maddyn99 (Apr 13, 2011)

I checked the SG on 4-10 and it was still 1.064 and I gave up on it. I was going to toss it out last night but i got busy doing some other stuff and went out to do it tonight. I opened the lid and it was foaming like crazy. I guess it started sometime between Sunday and Today. SG was 1.040 so I added the last bottle of lemon juice and some more yeast energizer and started the fish pump again to add more O2. So glad it finally started. Thanks for all the advice and help.


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Apr 13, 2011)

See..... all you had to do is threaten it.


----------

